# Servomotor-Auswahl



## automations (23 März 2010)

bitte löschen


----------



## offliner (24 März 2010)

Wichtig ist hier noch, ob ein Getriebe angebaut wird, welche Spindelsteigung liegt vor ? Welche Motortype (Servo, Norm, evtl. sogar Torque) ? Dann passt evtl. auch nur ein Motor...


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 März 2010)

@Automations:
Die benötigte Leistung lässt sich nicht pauschal bestimmen. Hier wäre wichtig, wie schnell der Vorschub werden soll - also wie stark ist das Gebtriebe untersetzt und wie groß ist die Spindel-Steigung := die Übersetzung vom Motor auf den Wirkpunkt.
---
Ich würde hierzu aber auf jeden Fall mal einen Hersteller von solchen Servo-Antrieben ansprechen ...

@offliner:
das wird ganz sicher nichts mit einem Motor (außer du läßt dich darauf ein, dass der Antrieb für die kleine Kraft total überbestimmt ist) und ohne Getriebe zusätzlich zur Spindel sicher auch nicht.

Gruß
LL


----------

